# 2 Kato turnouts, 1 decoder?



## jackson233 (Oct 16, 2017)

I read in at least 2 forums (without explanation) that it is possible to wire 2 Kato #4 turnouts to a single decoder, but cannot find any further information on the topic (Brand or How to).

My question arises from having 4 turnouts in my layout plan, and other than purchasing a Digitrax DS64 or 2 DS52's, I don't see any other way. I read where the DS64 is a nightmare in that it throws the switches upon powering up... not sure about the DS52? The only other option I have found would be purchasing 4 single turnout decoders... either 4 Digitrax 51K1's or 4 NCE Switch Kats?

Any ideas or something I am missing? Unavoidable expense?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I can't speak to the Digitrax products. Fundamentally, though, if you want to control the turnouts independently, you need one decoder per turnout. If you want them to move in unison (like in a crossover), then you can wire two (or more) turnouts to one decoder. You would still need an individual turnout motor for each turnout, though. The practical limit is the power output of the decoder vs the draw of the motor(s).


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

jackson233 said:


> I read in at least 2 forums (without explanation) that it is possible to wire 2 Kato #4 turnouts to a single decoder, but cannot find any further information on the topic (Brand or How to).
> 
> My question arises from having 4 turnouts in my layout plan, and other than purchasing a Digitrax DS64 or 2 DS52's, I don't see any other way. I read where the DS64 is a nightmare in that it throws the switches upon powering up... not sure about the DS52? The only other option I have found would be purchasing 4 single turnout decoders... either 4 Digitrax 51K1's or 4 NCE Switch Kats?
> 
> Any ideas or something I am missing? Unavoidable expense?


I have 8 Kato #6 turnouts on my N Scale layout and I control them with 2 D-64's. I have never had a problem and it was less expensive to purchase 2 of them rather than 8 individual decoders. I would not be afraid about using D-64's. Of course, it is just my opinion.:hah:


----------



## jackson233 (Oct 16, 2017)

Thank you gentlemen for taking the time to respond.

CTValleyRR, are the 'turnout motors' not contained within the Unitrack turnout itself? I was under the impression that I'd simply be connecting the turnout to the decoder and the decoder to my main bus?



CTValleyRR said:


> I can't speak to the Digitrax products. Fundamentally, though, if you want to control the turnouts independently, you need one decoder per turnout. If you want them to move in unison (like in a crossover), then you can wire two (or more) turnouts to one decoder. You would still need an individual turnout motor for each turnout, though. The practical limit is the power output of the decoder vs the draw of the motor(s).



Glad to hear you haven't had issues with the DS64... Fifer Hobby Supply has a uTube video referring to an issue with these decoders randomly throwing switches upon power up but he didn't have a work around. My life would certainly be easier and less expensive going with a single DS64!



BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I have 8 Kato #6 turnouts on my N Scale layout and I control them with 2 D-64's. I have never had a problem and it was less expensive to purchase 2 of them rather than 8 individual decoders. I would not be afraid about using D-64's. Of course, it is just my opinion.:hah:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

jackson233, I am using a NCE PowerCab to control my turnouts. If I am not mistaken, Mike Fifer is using Digitrax and has many more turnouts. I am not sure how many, but quite a few. 
All I know is that I have not had any problems except when after I clean my track, I sometimes inadvertently move the frogs. So I have learned to always reset the turnouts before an operating session. Perhaps there may be a problem but I am not aware of it. 
Mike Fifer knows his onions and I would seriously take into account anything he may say. After all, "Take my advice because I don't use it anyway!":smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I have 2 DS64's. I like them because they can be set up lots of different ways, so it takes a bit of reading to get them to do what you want. My can be operated by the throttle but I like a pushbutton and an indicator on a panel. push to change state. you can set them up for toggle switches so the toggle shows how its thrown. I also have one of the DS64's programmed for routes thru a yard. I all so have a couple of crossovers so one push button controls 2 machines to either cross or go straight. I use Switch master machines an have Red/Green bipolar LED's in series with the motor for positive indication of the stall motor position.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jackson233 said:


> CTValleyRR, are the 'turnout motors' not contained within the Unitrack turnout itself? I was under the impression that I'd simply be connecting the turnout to the decoder and the decoder to my main bus?


They make them in both powered and manual models. I believe the powered ones contain a twin solenoid activator, yes. For the manual ones, you'd need to buy a motor.


----------

